# الاسمــــــاك



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ان الاسماك افضل الاغذية للمخ

فالأسماك بشكل عام غنية بالدهون النافعة للمخ وخاصة أوميجا3 
، تلك الدهون التى تساعد المخ فى أداء وظيفته
بشكل جيد .. فتساعد أبناءنا على التفكير الأسرع ،
والتركيز الأعمق .
ويؤكد الباحثون الألمان بالمعهد القومى لصحة المجتمع : أن 
الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الأسماك بشكل مستمر تزداد عندهم 
الوظائف المعرفية ، والتحصيل العلمى ، مقارنة بمن
هم قليلو تناول الأسماك .
وأهم الأسماك الغنية بدهون أوميجا 3 التى ينصح بها هى :




السردين – السلمون – الماكريل – الرنجة – التونة البيضاء – الماكريل ..،




كما تحتوى الأسماك على مضادات للأكسدة نافعة للمخ 
كالسيلينيوم ، وذلك بالإضافة لمحتواه
من دهون أوميجا 3 
الأسماك تقلل من الشعور بالاكتئاب والضغط العصبى
ومن فوائد الأسماك الأخرى أنها تساعد على التقليل من مخاطر 
الإصابة بالشيخوخة أو الإصابة بالتدهور
فى الوظائف المعرفية
وتؤكد الأبحاث أن تناول الأمهات الحوامل الأسماك فترة الحمل 
يتيح لهن الفرصة فى إنجاب أطفال أكثر نضجًا ،
وبأمخاخ أكثر تطورًا وكذلك الأمر أثناء الرضاعة
ولا ننسى غنى الأسماك بالكالسيوم والفوسفور ، الضرورين 
لنشاط المخ وزيادة القدرات الإدراكية للطلاب ، وللمساعدة
فى إنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لنشاط الجسم عامة ، والمخ خاصة
زيت السمك المدهش !!
هناك أنواع من الزيوت لها دور عجيب ومدهش فى الوقاية ، 
والمساعدة على قوة الذاكرة ، وزيادة الوظائف المخية ،
والتحصيل الدراسى وغير ذلك من الآثار الإيجابية لنشاط المخ..
ولعل أهم هذه الزيوت: زيت السمك وزيت الزيتون والزيوت الموجودة بالمكسرات ..




دور هام لزيت السمك




يعتبرزيت السمك الغنى بدهون أوميجا3 أقوى لاعب فيما يختص 
بكيمياء المخ
* يعمل ( زيت السمك ) على ليونة ، ونعومة ، ومرونة الغشاء 
الرقيق المغطى لخلايا المخ ، وكذلك المغطى للزوائد العصبية ،
وبهذا تتم عملية الاتصالات المخية بشكل سهل وسريع 
من خلية لأخرى ، وهذه الاتصالات هى مصدرقوة المخ وكلما 
كانت سريعة ، دل ذلك على زيادة معدل الذكاء
* كما يعمل هذا الزيت على زيادة وكفاءة مرور النواقل العصبية 
من خلية لأخرى 
*لا يمكن خلق مزيد من الوصلات والزوائد ، أو حتى المستقبلات 
العصبية التى تشحذ قدرات المخ دون مدد كاف
من زيت السمك أوميجا 3 
* دور آخر يلعبه زيت السمك وهو تنظيم مستوى وعمل 
(السيروتونين ) ذلك الناقل العصبى المعروف بخصائصه الملطفة 
للمزاج ، والمانعة للعدوانية
* ولا ننسى دورا آخر لزيت السمك فى الحفاظ على خلايا المخ ، 
من الالتهابات التى تصيب خلاياه ، والأوعية الدموية التى تغذيه
_________________




الأسماك أفضل علاج للاكتئاب






وفي مفاجأة علمية بارزة‏, اكتشف الباحثون البريطانيون أن 
الأسماك أكثر فاعلية من كثير من الأدوية الشهيرة لمحاربة 
الاكتئاب لدى الإنسان
وقال الباحثون إنهم اكتشفوا أن أسماك السلمون والتونة 
والماكريل وغيرها من الأنواع التي يتم تعليبها‏ عادة مصحوبة 
بالزيت تحتوي على دهون صحية تعرف باسم ‏(‏أحماض دهنية 
أساسية‏)‏ تساعد على تحقيق الاستقرار في الحالة النفسية 
والمزاجية والتخلص من مرض العصر
وينصح الباحثون بتناول جرام واحد على الأقل مرتين يوميا من 
زيت السمك لعلاج الاكتئاب‏، مع أفضلية تناول الأسماك عموما 
لمرتين في الأسبوع

منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ان الاسماك افضل الاغذية للمخ
> 
> فالأسماك بشكل عام غنية بالدهون النافعة للمخ وخاصة أوميجا3
> ، تلك الدهون التى تساعد المخ فى أداء وظيفته
> ...



*وايضا" السمك كانت وظيفة بعض الرسل
والرب يسوع صنع عدة عجائب بالسمك.
مشكورة اخت candy shop
على المعلومات المفيدة جدا" 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## totty (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*فوائده كتيره اوووووووووى

بس برضه معرفش ليه مش بحبه اوووى ومش برضى اكله كتييير

او ممكن بعض انواعه بس يلا احسن من مفيش 
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى يا غاليه*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل .
يثبت .
شكرا كاندي .


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *وايضا" السمك كانت وظيفة بعض الرسل
> والرب يسوع صنع عدة عجائب بالسمك.
> مشكورة اخت candy shop
> على المعلومات المفيدة جدا"
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *فوائده كتيره اوووووووووى
> 
> بس برضه معرفش ليه مش بحبه اوووى ومش برضى اكله كتييير
> 
> ...



لازم يا توتى تحبى السمك 

لانه فعلا جميل اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل .
> يثبت .
> شكرا كاندي .



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قلم حر

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا كاندي .


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا كاندي .


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------

